# Camberley Heath Golf Club



## scratch (May 11, 2013)

I played here for the first time last week in their scratch open, I'd heard in the past that it's a decent course but wanted to find out for myself. Well, it's much better than a 'decent' course, I can't understand why it seems to slip under the radar when people talk about all the top Surrey clubs. I've played pretty much all the top Surrey clubs with the exception of Queenwood and the Wisley and CH is right up there with the best of them. Enough undulations to give the holes plenty of variation, good mix of long and short par 4's and par 5's that give you a chance to go for them in 2. The only downside is that off the championship tees, 3 of the 4 one shot holes are over 200 yards and the other (2nd) is around 160 yards. I'd like to see maybe one short, 2 medium and 1 long one. The fairways are pretty generous and the greens were in fantastic condition although the practice green is considerably quicker than those on the course.

Standout holes for me were the 1st, great view from the tee down round the corner, 4th and 6th which are two lovely short risk/reward par 4's, the SI 1 5th a long dogleg downhill par 4 and 17th which is a really tough, curving par 4. 

All in all, a top quality track which I think is right up there with all the other Surrey clubs.


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2013)

Forum meet needed then!

Good write up


----------



## duncan mackie (May 11, 2013)

I've played one of the two you mention - and Camberly Heath still rates well 

It does have weaknesses but on balance it's a 'hit' and I would always be happy to play there, or take a group there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Forum meet needed then!

Good write up
		
Click to expand...

We had one there last year courtesy of TXL. Have to echo what the OP said and a fantastic course.


----------



## TXL (May 12, 2013)

Glad to hear you enjoyed our course. How did you get on?


----------



## scratch (May 12, 2013)

TXL said:



			Glad to hear you enjoyed our course. How did you get on?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, I didn't see the results before I left. Thoroughly enjoyed the course though  :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (May 13, 2013)

Indeed, probably the 'best value' of the heathland courses, though haven't checked the prices of the 3 Ws recently.

I agree about the Par 3s too. I believe they should be a mix to test long and medium irons, not hybrids! They (should) get tested elsewhere on the course.


----------



## Ethan (May 13, 2013)

Played CH yesterday and enjoyed it. Good traditional style course using the land well, with some very interesting holes requiring strategy to avoid a big number. The par 3s yesterday played (off the white tees), 6 iron, 4 iron, hybrid and 5 iron, I think. Most or all of them were into a slight breeze.


----------



## TXL (May 13, 2013)

scratch said:



			I don't know, I didn't see the results before I left. Thoroughly enjoyed the course though  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You should be able to see the results on the HDID website, they have been posted there as part of the competition closing process. 

Looks like it was a tough day by the results. The club arranged a courtisy round for us at Goodwood that day - if it was even half the wind we had I can just imagine what it was like.


----------



## Foxholer (May 13, 2013)

It was apparently a tad breezy at the South East Links Trophy (Royal Cinque Ports and Royal St Gorges). Some very big scores from some very low guys. A plus 4 guy shot 89 (+17) in round 1 and that was by no means the highest!


----------



## richart (May 14, 2013)

Top course even in the heat or snow.Not sure Harry Colt would be keen about the hidden pond on the 16th though.


----------



## scratch (May 14, 2013)

TXL said:



			You should be able to see the results on the HDID website, they have been posted there as part of the competition closing process.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm not on HDID but I've emailed the club asking if they can send them through to me


----------



## Scotty_Tom (May 14, 2013)

Im playing there in July with some Cameron guys, really looking forward to it!


----------



## dufferman (May 14, 2013)

It looks lovely - fingers crossed TXL will put something together before the H4H day... after meeting him at the 6060 golf evening I'm hoping to book my place on that day!!!!!


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2013)

scratch said:



			Unfortunately I'm not on HDID but I've emailed the club asking if they can send them through to me  

Click to expand...

In other words you don't want to publish what you shot!


----------



## BTatHome (May 16, 2013)

Formatting screwed  but ....


Paul Smith	78 76 = 154	
Robert Osmond	78 77 = 155	
Tom Jarrett-Kerr	75 80 = 155	
S.D Watton	77 79 = 156	
Duncan L Hodgson	81 76 = 157	
Connor MacGowan	82 76 = 158	
P Gurung	80 78 = 158	
Antony Grebby	82 78 = 160	
Kevin Nolan	82 79 = 161	
G Coppola	81 80 = 161	
D.T Adams	80 81 = 161	
Tom Hayes	79 83 = 162	
Simon Irwin	78 85 = 163	
Sam Mandeville	77 87 = 164	
W Sum	83 82 = 165	
Keith Elvin	87 79 = 166	
Nirav Agrawal	81 86 = 167	
Robert Shirley	85 83 = 168	
Andrew Turner	84 85 = 169	
Chris Mayhead	88 82 = 170	
J Favata	85 85 = 170	
Norman Ashman	85 86 = 171	
Ian Graham	84 88 = 172	
Marc Sadler	90 83 = 173	
Mark Goodchild	89 84 = 173	
B Scannell	88 86 = 174	
Ryan Grace	N/R	
Simon (jnr) Wearn	N/R	
Gordon Ross	N/R	
Charlie POVEY	N/R	
JAMIE WISE	N/R	
Paul Graham	N/R


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2013)

thecraw said:



			In other words you don't want to publish what you shot!
		
Click to expand...

No.....I'm not on HDID.

If you really care, I shot NR and 81.


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2013)

scratch said:



			No.....I'm not on HDID.

If you really care, I shot NR and 81.
		
Click to expand...

That was what you were asked and you stated you didn't know, better to get it off your chest and move on!

:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2013)

Simply superb course, an absolute gem. You can't just boom driver off every par 4/5, you need to think your way around. Excellent condition, so many clever holes and a track I hope to play again in the future.


----------



## Foxholer (May 19, 2013)

richart said:



			Not sure Harry Colt would be keen about the hidden pond on the 16th though.

Click to expand...

I agree. Though doesn't detract from an otherwise top notch course - and example of Colt's magic touch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2013)

So the big question.... when is the next Camberley Forum Day?


----------

